# ipw3945 drivers + wpa_supplicant wont connect.[solved]

## joda

ive got this odd problem.

My ipw3945 driven card wont connect to any wpa networks. Wep networks however, works fine. I also have this usb wifi dongle which uses the rt_2750 driver. This unit does connect to my wpa network, with the same configs as the ipw3945 card.

Im sorry for the length of this post, and i hope someone can come up with a solution to my problem here.

```

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4 (0)

```

```
trl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

  ssid="homenetwork"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

          psk=1387f6a7924b22e245609a4a25084d085b1f7b9561026a59755ffce4f8645cdd

  priority=5

}

```

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1="10"

config_homenetwork=( "192.168.0.101/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_homenetwork=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_homenetwork=( "192.168.0.1" )

```

When starting wpa_supplicant with debugging:

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     68 6f 6d 65 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b                  homenetwork

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='homenetwork'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:02:11:42:35

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

    68 6f 6d 65 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b                  homenetwork

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     68 6f 6d 65 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b                  homenetwork

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Control interface directory not empty - leaving it behind

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

enabled debugging in driver:

[code:1:23c001362e="/var/log/syslog"]

Apr 21 14:09:13 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_net_open dev->open

Apr 21 14:09:13 daedal kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_wx_get_range GET Range

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_wx_set_txpow Turning Tx power ON

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_wx_set_txpow Setting maximum Tx Power to SKU limit: 16dBm

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_wx_set_txpow Tx Power set to 16dBm

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x0401, 12 bytes at 1[1]:4

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_stop_master stop master

Apr 21 14:09:14 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_clear_free_frames 1 frame[s] on pre-allocated heap on clear.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_handle_daemon_set_state INIT state requested by daemon.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_power_init_handle Intialize power 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_power_init_handle adjust power command flags

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_init HW Revision ID = 0x2

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_init ALM-MM type

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_init SKU OP mode is basic

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_init 3945ABG revision is 0xF1

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_nic_init Card M type B version is 0x2

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_download_ucode 3945ABG card ucode download is good 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_download_ucode 3945ABG card ucode download is good 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_verify_ucode ucode image is good

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_card_show_info 3945ABG HW Version 0.0.241

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_card_show_info 3945ABG PBA Number D26444003

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_card_show_info eeprom value at byte 0x94 is 0x02

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_card_show_info EEPROM_ANTENNA_SWITCH_TYPE is 0x01

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_up MAC address: 00:13:02:11:42:35

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Alive ucode status 0x00000001 revision 0x1 0x0

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_alive_start Alive received.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x0400, 12 bytes* at 0[0]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#b0), seq: 0x045C, 12 bytes* at 92[28]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x0418, 12 bytes* at 24[24]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#b0), seq: 0x04CC, 80 bytes* at 204[12]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x04CD, 12 bytes* at 205[13]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x0455, 12 bytes* at 85[21]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x04BD, 12 bytes* at 189[29]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x0425, 12 bytes* at 37[5]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#9a), seq: 0x048D, 12 bytes* at 141[13]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#b0), seq: 0x0402, 28 bytes* at 2[2]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#b0), seq: 0x0403, 88 bytes* at 3[3]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_handle_daemon_set_state CALIBRATED state requested by daemon.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_calibrated_work CALIBRATED state set by daemon.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_update_power_cmd Flags value = 0x00000008

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_update_power_cmd Tx timeout = 0

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_update_power_cmd Rx timeout = 0

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_update_power_cmd Sleep interval vector = { 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 }

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command POWER_TABLE_CMD (#77), seq: 0x0404, 36 bytes at 4[4]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_calibrated_work connection mode 7  modulation 3  band 3 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_connection_init_rx_config Mixed band, choosing 2.4 GHz. 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_connection_init_rx_config Mixed modulation, choosing OFDM. 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_connection_init_rx_config Channel set to 11(static)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command BT_CONFIG (#9b), seq: 0x0405, 16 bytes at 5[5]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#10), seq: 0x0406, 48 bytes* at 6[6]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_send_rx_config Returned from ipw_send_daemon_cmd.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_add_station Adding STA ID 24: ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command ADD_STA (#18), seq: 0x0407, 68 bytes at 7[7]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_send_add_station REPLY_ADD_STA PASSED

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x0408, 12 bytes at 8[8]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_scan_initiate Setting scan to on

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 1 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 2 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 3 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 4 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 5 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 6 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 7 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 8 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 9 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 10 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 11 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 12 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 13 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan total channel to scan 13 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#80), seq: 0x4409, 364 bytes* at 9[32]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x040A, 12 bytes at 10[10]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000009E8) - 1 (beacon timer 99863)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00002066) - 0 elapsed=5758 usec (774140ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00002449) - 1 (beacon timer 93111)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00003AC7) - 0 elapsed=5758 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00003E71) - 1 (beacon timer 86414)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000054E3) - 0 elapsed=5746 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00005894) - 1 (beacon timer 79723)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00006F12) - 0 elapsed=5758 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0000731F) - 1 (beacon timer 72929)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00008994) - 0 elapsed=5749 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00008D50) - 1 (beacon timer 66224)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0000DFBF) - 3 elapsed=21103 usec (24ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0000E3D3) - 1 (beacon timer 44077)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0000FA41) - 1 elapsed=5742 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0000FE44) - 1 (beacon timer 37308)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000114B7) - 1 elapsed=5747 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000118BA) - 1 (beacon timer 30534)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00012F2E) - 1 elapsed=5748 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00013326) - 1 (beacon timer 23770)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0001499E) - 1 elapsed=5752 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00014D5E) - 1 (beacon timer 17058)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000163D1) - 1 elapsed=5747 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000167BE) - 1 (beacon timer 10305)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:000347D6) - 1 elapsed=122904 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00034BD9) - 1 (beacon timer 33645607)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00052BF7) - 2 elapsed=122910 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan complete: 13 channels (TSF 0x00052FF9:00000000) - 1

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan pass #1 on 2.4Ghz took 340ms

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 34 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 36 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 38 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 40 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 42 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 44 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 46 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 48 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 52 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 56 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 60 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 64 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 100 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 104 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 108 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 112 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 116 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 120 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 124 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 128 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 132 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 136 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 140 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan total channel to scan 23 

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#80), seq: 0x440B, 444 bytes* at 11[32]:4

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 34 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00053536) - 1 (beacon timer 50399946)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 34 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0006ED52) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 36 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0006F0B5) - 1 (beacon timer 67166027)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 36 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0007056D) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:15 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 38 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000708E4) - 1 (beacon timer 67159836)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 38 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0008C0FF) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 40 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0008C470) - 1 (beacon timer 83925904)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 40 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0008D928) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 42 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0008DC92) - 1 (beacon timer 83919726)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 42 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000A94AE) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 44 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000A9814) - 1 (beacon timer 100685804)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 44 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000AACCD) - 0 elapsed=5305 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 46 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000AB059) - 1 (beacon timer 100679591)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 46 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000C6875) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 48 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000C6BEC) - 1 (beacon timer 117445652)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 48 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000C80A4) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 52 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000C840D) - 1 (beacon timer 134319091)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 52 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000E3C28) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 56 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000E3F95) - 1 (beacon timer 151085163)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 56 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000FF7B1) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 60 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:000FFB17) - 1 (beacon timer 167851241)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 60 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0011B333) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 64 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0011B802) - 1 (beacon timer 184616958)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 64 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0013701E) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 100 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001374ED) - 1 (beacon timer 201382675)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 100 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00152D09) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:16 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 104 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001531D8) - 1 (beacon timer 218148392)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 104 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0016E9F4) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 108 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0016ED5A) - 1 (beacon timer 234914470)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 108 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0018A576) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 112 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0018A8EE) - 1 (beacon timer 251680530)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 112 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001A6109) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 116 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001A648F) - 1 (beacon timer 268446577)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 116 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001C1CAB) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 120 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001C2030) - 1 (beacon timer 302092240)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 120 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001DD84B) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 124 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001DDD1A) - 1 (beacon timer 318857958)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 124 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001F9536) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 128 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:001F9A05) - 1 (beacon timer 335623675)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 128 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00215221) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 132 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00215587) - 1 (beacon timer 352389753)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 132 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00230DA3) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 136 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00231125) - 1 (beacon timer 369155803)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 136 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0024C941) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:17 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 140 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0024CCA7) - 1 (beacon timer 385921881)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 140 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002684C3) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan complete: 23 channels (TSF 0x002688E1:00000000) - 1

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan pass #2 on 5.2Ghz took 2184ms

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Setting scan to off

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan took 2524ms

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x040C, 12 bytes at 12[12]:4

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'homenetwork (00:14:bf:a5:05:ff)' excluded because of privacy mismatch: off != on.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network '87 (00:15:e9:06:06:52)' excluded because of channel mismatch: 6 != 11.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Hundremeterskogen (00:16:b6:b8:21:13)' excluded because of age: 853060ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'dlink (00:17:9a:5b:4c:73)' excluded because of channel mismatch: 6 != 11.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Default (00:13:46:5a:f7:df)' excluded because of age: 876196ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'philips (00:12:bf:3c:01:c0)' excluded because of age: 1132804ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Luna (00:12:a9:d0:88:10)' excluded because of age: 937668ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config Scan completed, no valid APs matched [CFG 0x00000101]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config Channel locked to 11

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config ESSID unlocked.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config BSSID unlocked.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config PRIVACY off

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config RATE MASK: 0x01530FFF

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_scan_initiate Setting scan to on

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 1 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 2 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 3 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 4 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 5 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 6 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 7 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 8 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 9 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 10 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 11 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 12 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 13 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan total channel to scan 13 

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#80), seq: 0x440D, 364 bytes* at 13[32]:4

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x040E, 12 bytes at 14[14]:4

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00280CFA) - 1 (beacon timer 419468037)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00282378) - 0 elapsed=5758 usec (104ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0028273B) - 1 (beacon timer 419461317)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00283DBC) - 0 elapsed=5761 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002841A9) - 1 (beacon timer 419454550)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00285827) - 0 elapsed=5758 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00285C2D) - 1 (beacon timer 419447763)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002872AE) - 0 elapsed=5761 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0028769B) - 1 (beacon timer 419440996)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00288D11) - 0 elapsed=5750 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00289100) - 1 (beacon timer 419434240)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0028E36D) - 2 elapsed=21101 usec (24ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0028E777) - 1 (beacon timer 436291721)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0028FDF4) - 0 elapsed=5757 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002901AD) - 1 (beacon timer 436285011)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0029541A) - 2 elapsed=21101 usec (24ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002957D3) - 1 (beacon timer 436262957)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00296E50) - 0 elapsed=5757 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00297210) - 1 (beacon timer 436256240)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0029888D) - 0 elapsed=5757 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00298C50) - 1 (beacon timer 436249520)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0029A2C7) - 1 elapsed=5751 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0029A683) - 1 (beacon timer 436242813)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002B8692) - 1 elapsed=122895 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002B8AA6) - 1 (beacon timer 452998490)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:002D6ABD) - 1 elapsed=122903 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan complete: 13 channels (TSF 0x002D6EA3:00000000) - 1

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan pass #1 on 2.4Ghz took 452ms

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 34 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 36 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 38 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 40 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 42 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 44 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 46 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 48 [ACTIVE 10]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 52 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 56 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 60 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 64 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 100 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 104 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 108 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 112 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 116 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 120 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 124 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 128 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 132 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 136 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 140 [PASSIVE 110]

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan total channel to scan 23 

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#80), seq: 0x440F, 444 bytes* at 15[32]:4

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 34 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002D73F1) - 1 (beacon timer 486632463)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 34 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002F2C0C) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 36 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002F2F6F) - 1 (beacon timer 503398545)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 36 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002F4427) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 38 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:002F479E) - 1 (beacon timer 503392354)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 38 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0030FFB9) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 40 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0031032A) - 1 (beacon timer 520158422)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 40 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003117E2) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 42 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00311B4C) - 1 (beacon timer 520152244)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 42 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0032D368) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 44 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0032D6CB) - 1 (beacon timer 536918325)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 44 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0032EB83) - 0 elapsed=5304 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 46 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0032EF04) - 1 (beacon timer 536912124)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 46 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0034A720) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 48 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0034AA9B) - 1 (beacon timer 553678181)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 48 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0034BF54) - 0 elapsed=5305 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:18 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 52 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0034C2B9) - 1 (beacon timer 553672007)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 52 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00367AD5) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 56 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00367E3B) - 1 (beacon timer 570438085)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 56 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00383658) - 0 elapsed=112669 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 60 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003839CB) - 1 (beacon timer 587204149)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 60 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0039F1E7) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 64 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0039F562) - 1 (beacon timer 620849822)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 64 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003BAD7E) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 100 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003BB100) - 1 (beacon timer 637615872)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 100 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003D691C) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 104 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003D6C94) - 1 (beacon timer 654381932)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 104 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003F24AF) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 108 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:003F2827) - 1 (beacon timer 671147993)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 108 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0040E042) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 112 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0040E3C4) - 1 (beacon timer 687914044)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 112 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00429BE0) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:19 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 116 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00429F5B) - 1 (beacon timer 704680101)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 116 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00445777) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 120 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00445C46) - 1 (beacon timer 721445818)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 120 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00461462) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 124 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004617DA) - 1 (beacon timer 738211878)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 124 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0047CFF5) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 128 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:0047D365) - 1 (beacon timer 754977947)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 128 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00498B80) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 132 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:00498EF1) - 1 (beacon timer 788623631)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 132 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004B470C) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 136 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004B4A72) - 1 (beacon timer 805389710)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 136 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004D028E) - 0 elapsed=112668 usec (112ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 140 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004D05F1) - 1 (beacon timer 822155791)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 140 [802.11a] (TSF: 0x00000000:004EBE0C) - 0 elapsed=112667 usec (116ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan complete: 23 channels (TSF 0x004EC215:00000000) - 1

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan pass #2 on 5.2Ghz took 2184ms

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Setting scan to off

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan took 2636ms

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x0410, 12 bytes at 16[16]:4

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'homenetwork (00:14:bf:a5:05:ff)' excluded because of privacy mismatch: off != on.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network '87 (00:15:e9:06:06:52)' excluded because of channel mismatch: 6 != 11.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Hundremeterskogen (00:16:b6:b8:21:13)' excluded because of age: 855696ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'dlink (00:17:9a:5b:4c:73)' excluded because of channel mismatch: 6 != 11.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Default (00:13:46:5a:f7:df)' excluded because of age: 878832ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'philips (00:12:bf:3c:01:c0)' excluded because of age: 1135440ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'Luna (00:12:a9:d0:88:10)' excluded because of age: 940304ms (limit=15000ms)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config Scan completed, no valid APs matched [CFG 0x00000101]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config Channel locked to 11

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config ESSID unlocked.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config BSSID unlocked.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config PRIVACY off

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_debug_config RATE MASK: 0x01530FFF

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_scan_initiate Setting scan to on

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 1 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 2 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 3 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 4 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 5 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 6 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 7 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 8 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 9 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 10 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 11 [ACTIVE 20]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 12 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan Scanning 13 [PASSIVE 120]

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scan total channel to scan 13 

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command DAEMON (#80), seq: 0x4411, 364 bytes* at 17[32]:4

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_queue_tx_hcmd Sending command LEDS_CMD (#48), seq: 0x0412, 12 bytes at 18[18]:4

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050463F) - 1 (beacon timer 855701953)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 1 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00505CC2) - 0 elapsed=5763 usec (104ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:005060AC) - 1 (beacon timer 855695188)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 2 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050781D) - 0 elapsed=6001 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00507C1C) - 1 (beacon timer 855688164)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 3 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00509295) - 1 elapsed=5753 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:005096A2) - 1 (beacon timer 855681374)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 4 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050AD23) - 0 elapsed=5761 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050B0E3) - 1 (beacon timer 855674653)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 5 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050C755) - 0 elapsed=5746 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0050CB7E) - 1 (beacon timer 855667842)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 6 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00511DF4) - 3 elapsed=21110 usec (24ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00512222) - 1 (beacon timer 855645662)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 7 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051389A) - 1 elapsed=5752 usec (4ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00513C90) - 1 (beacon timer 855638896)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 8 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00515304) - 1 elapsed=5748 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:005156EA) - 1 (beacon timer 872511766)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 9 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:00516D5F) - 1 elapsed=5749 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051711F) - 1 (beacon timer 872505057)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 10 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051C397) - 3 elapsed=21112 usec (20ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051C75A) - 1 (beacon timer 872482982)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 11 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051DDD1) - 1 elapsed=5751 usec (8ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0051E1E5) - 1 (beacon timer 872476187)

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 12 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0053C1F6) - 1 elapsed=122897 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan start: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0053C6F1) - 1 (beacon timer 889231631)

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan ch.res: 13 [802.11bg] (TSF: 0x00000000:0055A710) - 1 elapsed=122911 usec (124ms since last)

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_rx_handle Scan complete: 13 channels (TSF 0x0055AB2E:00000000) - 1

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: I ipw_scan_completed Scan pass #1 on 2.4Ghz took 452ms

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_bg_request_scan Initiating indirect scan.

Apr 21 14:09:21 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_get_channels_for_scanLast edited by joda on Sun Apr 22, 2007 12:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## magic919

This is the bit where it rejects your AP.

Apr 21 14:09:20 daedal kernel: ipw3945: U ipw_best_network Network 'homenetwork (00:14:bf:a5:05:ff)' excluded because of privacy mismatch: off != on. 

might be worth digging around.

----------

## joda

actually, thats what i figured too. Sadly google havent given me any answers yet ;(

----------

## sonicbhoc

hate to say it, but did you try emerging the regular driver?

emerge ipw3945

I couldn't get that driver to connect even without security enabled. I was probably overlooking something but I couldn't get it... Is there any good reason to use that new driver?

----------

## joda

i was using the ipw3945 package. Strangely, upon boot this morning, the wificard actually connects. It works, so i guess this is kinda solved, though i have no idea what i did.

Last i recall doing yesterday. was reemerging all ipw packages, the daemon, ucode and the driver, and also the wpa_supplicant package. Then i booted to try on the new ubuntu cd, which actually worked right out of the box.

Luckily i wont be switching to ubuntu afterall :)

----------

## sonicbhoc

Oops, I thought you were using the iwlwifi package. Too tired yesterday...   :Embarassed: 

----------

